# MBTA Train Slams into Postal Truck



## Amfleet (Feb 19, 2003)

Around 10:00am this morning a MBTA Commuter train slammed into a postal truck at a crossing on the Kingston/Old Colony line. No one was injured and the truck driver survived. According to the the 12 o-clock news the truck go stuck in the snow when going over the tracks. You can click here for the initial story, but more information is still to become avalible.


----------



## Amfleet (Feb 19, 2003)

This comes from MBTA's website service alert page:



> Bus service is being offered for Kinston passengers in both directions between Braintree and Abington due to a disabled train.Expect delays on the Kingston line of 40-45 minutes. All inbound and outbound Kingston line passengers can use the Red line for service into South Station.


Most likely this is from the grade crossing accident.


----------



## Amfleet (Feb 19, 2003)

Click my above link to watch the evening news clip.


----------

